# Lindernia Rotundifolia



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

We don't have one in the PlantFinder yet.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Very nice. Shot with a macro lens?


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

wow thats sweet ! :shock:


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Direct with camera Sony MVC-CD1000. The plant is less then 1” high and took forever to grow. What is your experience with this specie?

Thank you
Edward


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Initially I thought your pic can't be of L. rotundifolia, because the l.r. in my tank has much bigger leaves relative to stem thickness. Now your explanation that it is less than 1" tall makes sense. It is pretty weedy in my CO2 enriched tank. In my non-CO2 tank, the leaves are much smaller, a cute little plant. Grown either way, it is not demanding. I managed to melt the stems in my CO2 enriched tank once with K deficiency though.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have the variegated leave form and it is an absolute weed for me. I'm growing mine in CO2 and decent lighting and the leaves are much bigger than in your picture.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> I have the variegated leave form and it is an absolute weed for me. I'm growing mine in CO2 and decent lighting and the leaves are much bigger than in your picture.


Can you post any picture?


----------

